

Electric Car Battery Maker A123 Systems Files Bankruptcy - velodrome
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443854204578060433271656440.html

======
wglb
Ach. Sounds interesting, but behind paywall.

Here [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-16/electric-car-
batter...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-16/electric-car-battery-
maker-a123-systems-files-bankruptcy.html) is a pointer to the story from
bloomberg.

